# archery turkey



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

well just had to let ya all know the wife out did me . last saturdat she bagged her first bird . to make it even better she did it with her first bow kill 10 3/4 inch beard 1 1/8 spurs man you should have heard the get home now phone call i got !!!!!! it was great !!!!!!!!!!!!!! but man can she sure rub it in


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I just got my first archery Tom last week, which by the way was the biggest tom i've taken to date, getting him with the bow makes it that much sweeter! I say let her rub it in man!


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

nice bird saugeyesam im gonna let her rub it in all she wants .im pretty proud of her she has realy got the bug !!just got a picture of a pretty nice buck on our trail cam !so im hoping she can get a buck this year to go along with her tom .well congrats on the bird looks like a dandy


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations AMY...Nice bird I can only guess as to how excited you were....from his PM...Bassbait is very proud ...And I'll pray for you to get that buck....Did you have anybody with you when you killed him...I know my first buck when I had him on the ground..I looked around and nobody was there to share it with me..I stood up and yelled I killed my first buck...But then I was only sixteen at the time...Congrats to Amy and saugeyesam on nice birds...JIM.....


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats folks on a couple real nice birds,bow style at that


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Just finished my Fan and beard mount from my fall turkey. Check it out!


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Great job on those birds.


----------

